# in need of some positive vibes ---



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

my friends bitch started bleeding a few days before her due date. she was rushed to the nearest vet that would take her. Turns out she was bleeding from the previous C section site. Had 11 puppies and only one survived. My friend is very sad and wonders if the vet would of allowed her to help when they were taking puppies out if more would of survived.
pup is 2 days old and was found cold last night so he isnt looking good. My friend has him on a heat pad,did fluids and feeding him constantly. 
but the good news is mom seems to be doing good after the emergency c section and spay. i think that was her fourth litter so she was going to be retired and a replacement retained. she doesnt have interest in the pup and has no milk.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

☹. Sending them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry things went so badly.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Sending lots of positive vibes. How is the pup doing?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh no! So sorry about that! I'd definitely do fluids and warm milk via 1ml syringe. Keep puppy on the eating pad and keep temp up


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

I wish your friend and momma and puppy the best. I hope they recover 🙏.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

How’s you’re friend doing with the puppy?
Hoping everyone’s doing ok still this morning 🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers and positive vibes sent. 🤗


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Still alive! Mom loves him now.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> Still alive! Mom loves him now.


🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s great- now neither of them have to be feeling too lonesome 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

my friend thanks you all for the positive vibes. He sadly didn’t make it, she is thinking since she didn’t have dog colostrum he just couldn’t make it, she had goat but I’m sure it’s not the same thing. But moma dog is recovering.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry 😢


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, I’m sorry 😕


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

☹


----------

